# creepy watching guy is back



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

A West Fargo girl was awakened by a stranger in her bedroom late Sunday evening, prompting police to seek the public's help in identifying the man.

In a press release issued today, West Fargo police said they received a call at 11:06 p.m. Sunday from a woman reporting that a man had been standing in her daughter's bedroom.

The girl alerted her mother about the man and the suspect left the residence. The woman then dialed 911 to alert police, the release said.

The suspect appears to have entered the family's home in the 1700 block of Huntington Drive through an unlocked door, police said.

Anyone with information is asked to call West Fargo police at (701) 433-5500 or Crime Watch at (701) 241-5777.

nice to know he was in my neighborhood last night, I hope that I dont find him over my 2 year old any time soon. pretty scarey though, I think the dog will be inside for awhile


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang Jiffy you will never learn...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This clown has to go down! How disturbing and what a Freak!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

considering im a 6'2", 265 lb football player i'm not too worried...but the guns might around for awhile. what a creeper.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

a couple .22 rounds in the knee's or a 12 gauge in the chest??? that's what he'd get if he stepped in my place


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Triple B said:


> a couple .22 rounds in the knee's or a 12 gauge in the chest??? that's what he'd get if he stepped in my place


he wouldnt make it into my house


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I live in west fargo and I have three teenage daughters....I also have a brand new .45 I guess that I would be the first to try out that new law we will have soon!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe give him some of his own medicine and make him lay on the couch or in bed while watching him "very closely" for a couple hours through the lens of the scope or the peep sight while a clip from "Man on Fire" is playing on the tube. :lol:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

fer them creepy people down here in dixie it's common knowledge alls you gotta do it is a take a cabbage patch doll on top o a hole in tha dirt and cover it with magnolia leaves and go retreeve you freaky man in tha mernin. yyup.

(we dont really talk like that)


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

talked with my cousin (fargo police)tonight, this guy must have just got out of jail from last summer when he was caught, they (cops) are convinced it is the same
guy. NICE JUDICIAL SYSTEM, they know his residence, he lives in the same area as 2 other (not that he is) convicted sex offenders in W Fargo. I give, shotgun just entered the house. I hope I never have to explain the benefits of a Drat and a Benelli


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

all i know, if that were to happen to someone in my family, that guy would be without two knee caps, perhaps even a face


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Remember if you only get knee caps he might come back for revenge.
Just a little something to think about. Concealed carriers are taught to give two to the chest and then ask questions when something like that happens.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Self-defense TV on the Outdoor Channel is a very good and informative show that I think everybody should tune into occasionally. I think it gets overlooked but it could really save your a$$ in a pinch! I sure wouldn't mind taking a course in it. 
:beer:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

MSG Rude...
How old are you daughters? don't get me wrong...i'm not a creeper lol. just 18 and single.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: You do NOT go through a girl's father to try getting her my man.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i figured it was okay, since i was JOKING. lol. don't worry bout it. i know not to go through a girl's dad...been there done that. especially if he's in the military. i'm not that dumb haha

MSG Rude- take it with a grain of salt, i was merely kidding


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Just remember "dead men tell no lies" that is what a detective told me and my Dad 25 years ago when a stalker was after my sister. It still seems fitting advice to this day.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> Just remember "dead men tell no lies" that is what a detective told me and my Dad 25 years ago when a stalker was after my sister. It still seems fitting advice to this day.


I love that line and will never forget it!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well being as im a blackbelt, i don't think i would need a gun, i would just use my death grips my sensae taught me. And if he had a gun or something i would still be okay because in our training we were taught how to catch bullets out of mid-air while they were being shot at us!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"I'm pretty good with a bowstaff."

Avery, "I got all your equipment in my room, you should probably come and get it because I can't fit my numchucks in there anymore."


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bjertness07 said:


> i figured it was okay, since i was JOKING. lol. don't worry bout it. i know not to go through a girl's dad...been there done that. especially if he's in the military. i'm not that dumb haha
> 
> MSG Rude- take it with a grain of salt, i was merely kidding


bjert,

There are a few things one doesn't kid about:

1) My mother. No mother jokes are acceptable.

2) My daughters. I have thrown more then one boy out of my home physicaly before.

3) Even a grain of salt in the eye can bring the strongest man down.

Now apologize and I'll let it go.

Not kidding.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im waiting for this knuckle head to wander into the WRONG HOME sometime soon. Either an armed home owner or German Shepherd, Rottie etc needs to put a shocking end to his hijinx. Lets keep the police outta this. My dog is patiently waiting for new chew toy to wander in late at night. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

sotaman said:


> Dang Jiffy you will never learn...


How did I miss this one? SSSHHHH sota, you will blow my cover! :lol:

He'll get caught sooner or later. Guys like this usually aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer. He better hope he doesn't get caught by the wrong guy though. Things could get ugly real fast!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry msgrude, and i believe there has been a misunderstanding.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bjertness07 said:


> sorry msgrude, and i believe there has been a misunderstanding.


All is good to go now!

Have a great day!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

BREAKING NEWS
Police apprehend 'person of interest' in peeping tom case
West Fargo Police say a man was arrested this morning after police received a report of a peeping tom.

http://www.in-forum.com/

good news to me, I hope this is the guy and they do something about it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=163155&section=news Photo of the freak is available here.

*Police apprehend 'person of interest' in Peeping Tom case*

West Fargo Police say a man was arrested this morning after police received a report of a peeping tom.

Captain Mike Reitan says 26-year-old Casmer Volk is being held on charges of surreptitious intrusion and criminal trespass. Reitan says Volk is also a "person of interest" in a series of three similar incidents dating back to last November.

Reitan says the latest incident happened shortly after midnight in the 500-Block of 2nd St. East. He says the officers got a description of Volk's dark-colored SUV and arrested him a short time later.


----------

